# Any way to hard-wire 65" TV?



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Sure. If it has a E-port, just run a cable and connect it. 



You will still have to enter passwords for online services like Netflix, amazon and the others.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Colbyt said:


> Sure. If it has a E-port, just run a cable and connect it.
> 
> 
> 
> You will still have to enter passwords for online services like Netflix, amazon and the others.


That's okay. I'm having a lot of trouble just logging in. I'll still be able to set it up to use the remote? 

What's an e-port? Is it the one you plug, say a memory stick into? Or is it one of those round, cable things?


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

*What's an e-port? *An ethernet jack, probably on the back of the TV if it has one. It will look just like the one on your desktop computer.


*I'll still be able to set it up to use the remote?* Yes, if it needs setup, you'll use the TV remote control. This assumes your TV has an ethernet jack and needs to be setup after you connect it. Cannot be more specific unless you post the model number of the TV set.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

DoomsDave said:


> What's an e-port? Is it the one you plug, say a memory stick into? Or is it one of those round, cable things?





answered by Adam


What type of internet service DSL, cable or other?


Post the model number of the TV for better answers as LG makes more than one.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Thanks!

Will get the information.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Look for a RJ45 LAN jack port on the back of the TV. My TV has a one so I can connect it with a cable.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Although your TV should have an ethernet port, if it doesn't, you could try using a range extender for your WiFi, either wireless or run an ethernet cable and use as an AP.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

joed said:


> Look for a RJ45 LAN jack port on the back of the TV. My TV has a one so I can connect it with a cable.





But they can hide them in the hardest to see places.  A model number and it can be verified before the search starts.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

IT'S NOT AN LG

It's a Sony XBR-65X750D


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

joed said:


> Look for a RJ45 LAN jack port on the back of the TV. My TV has a one so I can connect it with a cable.



Staring at the back of the TV, check the right-hand side panel of connections. There should be a bunch of connectors for USB, HDMI, a few RCA-pin connectors, cable coax and a LAN connector.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

If right model there; it's that LAN (Local Area Network) port on the bottom right side


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

This page https://www.sony.com/electronics/su...s-lcd-tvs-android-/xbr-65x750d/specifications says it has one Ethernet port.


and


Page 10 of this manual https://www.sony.com/electronics/support/res/manuals/4584/45849961M.pdf shows the location.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Obscenities screamed down the elevator shaft.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

ya kno, they make little wireless keyboards for TVs? theyre reasonable too, like $20 on Amazon


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

That Guy said:


> ya kno, they make little wireless keyboards for TVs? theyre reasonable too, like $20 on Amazon



OMG I'm gonna have to look for that. Scrolling through the alphabet with the remote is truly awful. But I am often impressed with most of the searches that guess what I'm looking for after only three or four letters.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

heres an example, I dont actually own one yet, but this should get you started in the right direction

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07VR5Y39T/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=AYZ9AYBQ9N7WJ&psc=1


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

These are the ones I'm getting for when I cut the cord (and get my itx builds for the TVs done heh) 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0776T8QD...olid=161YPS9V1RQJV&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07T895LC...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

i prefer just using phone with chromecast or equivalent, it is a lot faster than any intelligent tv


----------

